# Aaaahhhhh!



## Countryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Earlier today my four year old niece decided the guppies in my tank were hungry, but couldn't find the fish food! So she decided to feed them some of her PPJ sandwich. I got a good part of it out but the fish ate the crumbs, is this really bad?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

i don't think it will harm them. it's just like any other food. cept different...lol 

you should post this in the "thing's accadentally droped into your tanks"thread...lol i'm not sure where it is but i think we have one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

They'll be fine. That's actually pretty funny. lol

Only thing to worry about would be to make sure none was left to rot in the tank. To be safe, I'd just do a water change.


----------



## Fish Muffin (Aug 25, 2007)

HaHa Thats hilarious.


----------



## specialname76 (Jan 19, 2005)

sounds cleaner then the hamburger helper my son fed the fish, funny part was they ate it.


----------



## phat fish (Aug 25, 2007)

haha they are gunna be fine.


----------



## Fish Muffin (Aug 25, 2007)

There going to be fine trust me.


----------



## Countryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

OK I thought so, seeing how the fish in a pond eats the bread we throw in periodically, just making sure!!!

She was worried because her female guppy Dora wasn't as fat as the other one Melanie!!!

I told her why Melanie was "fatter"! I suspect she will be spending a lot of time by the tank checking for babies! )


----------



## njpioneer93 (Sep 3, 2007)

lol lil kids do the craziest things. did u notice anything wrong with your fish after the incident???


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

That is cute, I'm sure the fish enjoyed that. Just as long as you didn't leave it in.


----------

